# Raleigh Gemini Trail



## Booth (27 Aug 2008)

I am looking for a Raliegh Gemini Trail bike. I believe they were from the early 1990's. I have had a go on one and they are fantastic. Does anyone know where I may be able to pick one up from. 

I believe it has a Reynolds 531 frame. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## hotham (27 Sep 2008)

Hi - my dad has a raleigh gemini and I may be able to persuade him to sell it as he is riding less - how much would you be willing to pay for it?


----------

